
Ask HN: Embedded web rendering engine in your app – alternatives to Electron? - open-source-ux
Mozilla&#x27;s web engine is called Gecko and can supposedly be embedded. I say supposedly because, Mozilla rarely ever promote this feature and their Gecko documentation warns readers the documentation is out of date:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;docs&#x2F;Mozilla&#x2F;Gecko&#x2F;Gecko_Embedding_Basics<p>Given the growing popularity of Electron, despite its memory-heavy and bloated file size, should Mozilla promote embedding Gecko more prominently (assuming it can beat Electron on file size and memory usage)?<p>What other options are there for embedding a web rendering engine in your app? Are there any lightweight solutions?
======
charlesdm
There's Chromium Embedded Framework, which is the same thing Electron uses to
embed things. I've used it in a few projects and it's quite powerful.

If you go Mac only, you can use WKWebView -- it's actually super lightweight,
and I've also used it quite successfully in a project. Results are great.

------
kjksf
[https://sciter.com/](https://sciter.com/) is a light-weight html/css/script
engine

There's also
[https://github.com/litehtml/litehtml](https://github.com/litehtml/litehtml)

